# Stepdaughter Could Use A Little Help



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

OK, I'm not trying to sell anything here, I'm just a proud stepdad trying to get some free advertising for my stepdaughter.
Last year my stepdaughter Stacy started a business and got a patent on her invention. By going to the link and voting for her, if she wins she gets national exposure for her product. You don't have to sign up or give any identifying info, just hit the vote button. You can vote once a day through Ocober I believe.
Here is the link.
Thanks, Bob
http://www.startupnation.com/homebased100/.../6588/index.php


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I voted!! Neat product, I bet it goes crazy!!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Cute ,voted.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey i voted for it ... but isn't that plush toy going to be heavy enough to pull the pacifier out of the baby's mouth???


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for the support! Nice part about this is that the pacifier is removable if that proves to be a problem. Accordiing to the DW they are recommended for 3 mos and up and they really only weigh a couple of ounces.
Bob


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Voted

Good Luck


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks cute. Added our vote and signed up for the daily reminders so I can keep voting.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Voted. Tell her we all wish her good luck!


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

Voted, seems like a great product...good luck to her!!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice, Should help keep it from getting lost as well.............


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

My thoughts exactly--would make it much easier to find!


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

got my vote


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Voted. Good luck


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

She'll get my vote every day!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Voted.... but am I the only one surprised that there are "over 200 varieties of name brand pacifiers" for this to be compatible with?!?!? WOW


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

That was easy


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

You got my vote as well, good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ghosty said:


> Hey i voted for it ... but isn't that plush toy going to be heavy enough to pull the pacifier out of the baby's mouth???


It wouldn't pull it out of my daughter's mouth....of course she might think plush toy is competing for her "binky" and then we'd have a problem.









Another vote.


----------



## fshr4life (Feb 7, 2009)

I would buy one of these right now! Our son just turned two and he sleeps with a pacifier. If he drops it, he wakes up and starts crying. I don't know how many times I've been stumbling around half asleep in the dark looking for the pacifier in or around the crib at three in the morning. This would sure make it a lot easier to find! Just make sure they don't get manufactured in China


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Good Luck!!


----------

